# Salt lick?



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

So....my mom went to Walmart today(without me, so I couldn't pick out what I wanted) she got my some new bedding, (some different kind, its not carefresh which is what I always get) some food(another different kind, rather than what I would like) ,and these salt licks,salt wheels, whatever you guys call them. Then, she said , "Ella, I think Templeton should have this, it says all small animals should have it." I was thinking" Yeah, I don't think they HAVE to have it but ok, I will try it." By the way, it didn't have rat written anywhere on it. Only gerbils, hamsters, and guenea pigs, and some other sort of small animal, but not rats. I am not sure if I should use it or not. Does anyone else have it? Does anyone know if it is okay for Templeton to have it?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

They are absolutely not needed for rats... A waste of money. They may or may not ever chew/lick on them. On the flip-side, extra salt probably isn't good for them. Excess salt isn't good for any animal/human, for that matter and can cause medical problems. A well balanced rat diet will give rats all the minerals they need.  Your mom's heart is in the right place, but there are many products that advertise untruths... Such as the itty bitty cages for rats and ferrets!! Seed-based diets for all small animals, etc.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I work at a Walmart and if the stuff isn't open you can bring it back and exchange for the items that you would buy. They're pretty easy going about that kind of stuff. Well in Canada anyway. As long as it wouldn't offend your mum.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I put it in my rats cage anyway, and my Mom loves it in there. I for one want to take it out.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Wait a bit and say it got too messy and take it out, if it bothers you.

Else, it'll probably get gnawed/peed on eventually.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my former neighbours have a salt lick in their rat cage, and i keep telling them to take it out. their rats do nibble on it though.

i would do as forensic suggested, and if you want to speed the damage process up, just get a knife and hack away at it.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

crapola said:


> i would do as forensic suggested, and if you want to speed the damage process up, just get a knife and hack away at it.


 :lol: That's a genius idea, but it also leads to something else: her mom might think that they really like it and keep buying them.
It's best to just take it and rub it in rat raisins and say it's dirtying up the cage and that they don't need it.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Pour water on it (outside of the cage!) and say they peed all over it?


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned the obvious thing here? Say "Ma, I wanted to check up on how good those wheels are for my ratty and the experts all said it's not too good for him. Thanks anyway though!"

There. Problem solved and no lies told. Also should avoid offending mother


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would remove that asap, since salt is a really bad thing for rats. Leads to renal problems in the end.

oh Yeah, defintely blame it on us.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

question:

since mom went out & bought items you wouldn't have bought...

what kind of food & bedding did she buy? 

If she bought pine or cedar or she bought some kind of all inclusive small animal mix that is not suitable for rats either... might as well address all of the infractions all at once rather than separately.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with everyone on here. I got a salt and mineral lick with my cage when I first got my two girls. They never used it and it only ended up getting peed on. Plus they liked to chew on the plastic holder - which is not the best thing for them to be chewing on.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> oh Yeah, defintely blame it on us.


She should definitely blame us :lol: 

I can't imagine being a small animal and licking salt >_<. It seems pretty gross to me.
But I guess it's good for some small animals.
Either way you choose to explain it just remove it from the cage.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, thats right....HACK IT WITH A HAMMER!!!!!!!!!! lol 

Yeah..you are right. animals licking salt? that sounds a little gross

I will tell "Ma": "All the experts say that rats shouldn't have salt, so I am going to throw it out, okay Mom?" And I won't even wait for an answer and throw it away!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

oh...the things my Mom bought was this "critter care" beddig, it looks exactly like carefresh. 

Um...the food was this blackberry stuff that i am never ever going to use, I have got some other food thats much better.(nutafase, or something)


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

As long as the bedding is a paper or cardboard based one it should be ok, check if it has been dust-vacuumed too as tiny dust particles can cause breathing difficulty. If it looks like carefresh, I can't imagine there being any problem. Blackberries are very acidic and sugary, so should be given sparingly to your ratties


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

okay


----------

